# Help me think before reacting!!



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Good grief!! I am the WORST over re-actor EVER!!!!
Let me make this a long story, so you know all the facts...bare with me.
Breath Fowler Breath.
Okay, My stepson 17, finally ----ed off his dad enough that he grounded him and told him he was doing chores in the morning. So I would not have too.
I do not trust Him as far as I can throw him. Today was his first day to let the sheep out in the morning. I came home after work and the chores was done the way I do them, so I was happy. I went out to feed the ewes and my LGD's and I went to pet Boomer on his back and he CRIED and ran away. I called him back and touched it again he CRIED and whimpered.
My mind went into over react mode and immediantly thought if that SOB kicked my dog "HELL HAVE NO FURY" sooooooo....Boomer would not let me look at it or touch him.
Over react mode kicks in again and I call the vet to meet me at his office...I know, I know a night call (will cost me) but after all I only work to provide for my animals. The vet sheared his back and it was bloody and pus at first sight he stated he has a heat spot a big one. The he kept shearing and found multiple tiny spots lots of them. He stated he has never seen this before and suggested an xray. Possible buck shot? I went into over react mode again, started freaking out about putting him under, and I told him he has had this before and the other vet stated he's allergic to cheap dog food. I told this vet that, and he has never seen it. I stated I think it's Hot spots. BUT he hasnt eaten another dog food so WTHeck? Anyway I left Boomer there for him to be xray and on the way home I called my husband with the good and bad news and told him the good news is your boy didnt kick my dog. The bad news is he has Hot spots and the vet thinks possible buckshot, because I havent allowed them to eat Harley's cheap dog food, I am allowing him to do the xray. My husband then informed me that last Tuesday he forgot that we fed Harley inside the house and when he let the LGD's out they ate all of the Beneful dog food. A light went off in my head!!! I hung up and called the vet back and told him to not do the xray and DO NOT put my dog under. It's HOT SPOTS!!! I need an over reactor intervention.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I am picking Boomer up this morning, I will take a pic and post for your expert opinions, or just viewing pleasure.


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Fowler please keep us updated. I have never had to deal with hot spots....yet but would like to see how the process of dealing with them goes.

And good luck!


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Why you have Beneful anywhere near your dogs, is what I want to know!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Wolf Flower said:


> Why you have Beneful anywhere near your dogs, is what I want to know!


I agree
What kinds of dog food is best and not to expensive that would not cause "hot spots"?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's the pic after sheared and being able to dry overnite.
I feed my 12 yr old lab Beneful, he has been on cheap dog food all his life. I just learned about quality dog food when I bought my LGD's and at 8 weeks old they had small hot spots cause by the breeders dog food Diamond from TSC. Trust me I have tested and re-tested and it's cheap dog food ingrediants he is allergic to. It starts as a rash, then progresses into Hot spots due to they have 3 layers of hair. If the rash is not caught in time the hair keeps it from getting air which in turn creates Hot Spots. My dogs hair is extremely thick it's hard to notice a pen head sore, especially when you are not checking for them because you fixed the problem by NOT feeding them cheap dog food.


He's home now here's the pic. As you can see he is HIGHLY allergic to cheaper dog food ingrediants.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Wolf Flower said:


> Why you have Beneful anywhere near your dogs, is what I want to know!


My husband did it....LOL


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

That could be *flea* allergy too

With some dogs it only takes one or two bites to get a reaction


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That could be *flea* allergy too
> 
> With some dogs it only takes one or two bites to get a reaction


I would agree, and it's still possible however I use frontline on them monthly and have never seen them itch nor have I spotted a flee when I rub their bellies.
That's not to say their not there, I just havent seen them.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Yucko! I have always felt for big long haired dogs out here in NM. They just seem so miseralble. I heard their hair is supposed to insulate them from the heat, but when it is 113 in the shade.... Our short haired hounds don't seem to have skin problems too much. Most of them sit in their water barrels when it gets hot. Of course they stand in their wading pools. Oh well, we all do the best we can for them and hope it is enough. Good luck with your dog. I will be checking out our dog food for sure!


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

I use Diamond, it doesn't have corn in it which is the main allegery that my dogs seem to have. I also cook up some meat for them too, but once my old Berner passes away I think I may try to go back to giving them some raw meat instead of cooking it-unless it's really fatty hamburger. Then it has to be cooked.


----------

